# problème avec Reflector



## bastille004 (23 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous.
Je renouvelle mon dernier message qui n'a pas été pris en compte:
j'ai téléchargé Reflector (version1.6.3.5  compatible avec Mavericks 10.9.3 ) sur mon MacBook Pro acheté début 2011.
Sur mon iPad 3:  airplay+recopie d'écran ne marche pas.
J'ai aussi désactiver Bluetooth sans autre résultat.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse à me fournir ?
Merci d'avance.
Cordiales salutations à toute l'équipe.


----------

